# [Sep 29, 2012] East Coast Tsunami Fest (hardcore/punk) (Reading, PA)



## bryanpaul (Aug 2, 2012)

D.R.I....Sick of It All...Agnostic Front...Blood For Blood.....Common Enemy...Ensign...Murphy's Law...Shutdown...Leftover Crack...H2O...the Casualties...........etc etc etc.........reading PA, sept. 29 and 30th​ 

"

The East Coast Tsunami Fest 2012 is coming quickly! The lineup is set, the venue is ready to go, and people are getting excited. Every year we raise the bar a little bit on the lineup, location, vendors, and overall quality of the end user experience, so expect a lot from this year's Tsunami Fest.​
The shows will occur on Saturday September 29th and Sunday September 30th, at ​Reverb in Reading PA​. There will also be a free pre-party Friday night at Reverb as well.​
The headliners are: ​*Saturday​* - Biohazard, Cro-Mags, Vision of Disorder, One Life Crew, D.R.I., The Casualties and ​*Sunday​* - Sick Of It All, H2O, Agnostic Front, Madball, Animal Haus, Backtrack, DYS, and Dysphoria and a ton of other talent. The opening bands and the day by day breakdown can all be found in the ​Lineup​ page.​"


IT IS 60 FUCKIN DOLLARS ......YIKES....GOTTA PAY TO PLAY I GUESS....IMMA TRY TO MAKE THIS IF I CAN THO


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Aug 3, 2012)

nice lineup... Might have to make it out to this... Never been to PA before


----------



## hshh (Aug 4, 2012)

fuck


----------



## daveycrockett (Aug 6, 2012)

ive seen biohazard before pretty sick pit this was in 95 though kids cant thrash anymore...


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Aug 7, 2012)

> Never been to PA before


 
You're not missing anything spectacular... PA sucks, in general. Never been to pittsburgh, but lived in Filthadelphia for 6 months. It's a cool city, but other than THAT... yeah. PA sux. 

I might also need to make it to this, but... i think i'll be much further west by that point. either way, baddd ass.


----------



## Dave Chapelle (Aug 12, 2012)

Well if you are out west you should make it to vancouver and check out wolfbrigade! Playing the same day as this I think.


----------



## Cristian (Aug 16, 2012)

i'm thinking of actually going to this. gives me like a month or so...gotta go up to washington first though...kinda slacking, but i think i'll make it


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds like a great show. Boston hc in the house.


----------



## Carey 5000 (Sep 18, 2012)

60....shit. anybody going from GA or more south?


----------

